# 8.1, Is nat already running?



## sdad (Dec 21, 2010)

Release 8.1, used the downloaded cd to install, no fancy tricks, straight default, selected to make installation a gateway.

 In /etc/rc.conf I have 
	
	



```
gateway_enable="YES"
```
.  I read that this turns on nat, however, the the manual goes through a complete setup including additional lines in /etc/rc.conf, which I currently do not have.



> 31.9.5 System Startup Configuration
> 
> To enable firewall and NAT support at boot time, the following must be in /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ...



Is  nat running as I currently am configured (the gateway-enable line be itself? Setting up a test network to find out would be extensive, is there a different way to test? Would I be wise to include the additional lines in the /etc/rc.conf even if it is already up and going, or do I risk a conflict somewhere? 

I will be adding in the firewall lines for ipfw after verifying that my PPPoE routing is working.  Not adverse to typing, but I don't want to break something.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

sdad said:
			
		

> In /etc/rc.conf I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, this turns on routing. This will make it possible to route traffic between interfaces. It does absolutely nothing to the packets.



> Not adverse to typing, but I don't want to break something.


Breaking stuff is how you learn


----------

